# Mission Semi Recumbent Trike. Anyone Any Experience of this particular trike.



## stearman65 (9 Sep 2016)

Having sold my Claud Butler Stratos folder, I'm looking for a used or budget priced recumbent trike. As winter approaches, more used items seem to be coming onto the market. I'm also in the process of changing my car to accommodate a trike. I've looked at these a number or times when deciding to return to cycling. Does anyone know any facts about them, other than what Mission & their agents say. I've searched Google but can't find any comments?


----------



## Mr Magoo (9 Sep 2016)

I read elsewhere you required a small footprint trike ?
Have you now bought a Merc Sprinter Luton van
Or are you drawn to the Mission because of the low price point
You can often find these pre-owned on Ebay
Most vendors state low miles hardly used
Many bought mail order ........without riding
Wiser to consider a used but high quality trike than a cheap new
What do you do for spares if and when
ICE have an amazing reputation worldwide for backup and support for customers
If in doubt ask forum members
The key point is simple .....RIDE BEFORE YOU BUY
Finally do you know the true on the road weight of the Mission .compared to the market leading trikes
Because you still have to pedal it
Hope that assists


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Sep 2016)

I'd worry about cornering stability on a single front wheel (Ex Reliant Regal owner).


----------



## stearman65 (9 Sep 2016)

Finding trikes to try is a problem where I live PR9. Yes the Mission is almost 30kg, but where I live is very flat, yes I'm about to take delivery of a Citroen Dispatch WAV, no never seen a used semi recumbent mission on Ebay, I contacted the local Mission agent in Leyland, didn't even reply. Which is why I'm questioning.


----------



## stearman65 (9 Sep 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'd worry about cornering stability on a single front wheel (Ex Reliant Regal owner).


That's a point, but the Reliant has all the weight over the front wheel, whereas the mission is over the rear wheels. If you remember the Bond minicar, that had the weight spread evenly, biased to the rear, never heard of stability problems on them.


----------



## flake99please (9 Sep 2016)

I would think that the higher centre of gravity would contribute to a less stable 'on cornering' ride.


----------



## summerdays (9 Sep 2016)

I've had a play on one



Smokin Joe said:


> I'd worry about cornering stability on a single front wheel (Ex Reliant Regal owner).



I'd say that comment was spot on! And it varies where you have the seat, there are 4 holes on the frame and then for each hole there is more than one position on the seat you can use, so the seat can be forward and lower or backwards and higher.


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Sep 2016)

I've got the more upright version, and it's mostly OK on cornering. Bit heavy, but OK for shorter distances. Since it's not the same model, I'd hesitate to compare.
General recommendations for a trike - keep the inside pedal down while cornering, and steer it rather than lean. Ride it like a bike and you will end up in a hedge. DAMHIKT.


----------



## stearman65 (9 Sep 2016)

I think we are drifting away from the original concept of this trike, it is designed for less able bodies, who won't be whizzing around the streets at 30MPH. The user age range is governed by their inside leg measurements, which determines the seat position. If you check the spec' it's detailed.


----------



## stearman65 (9 Sep 2016)

sizing spec 
Height: 43.6" (110cm)
Width: 28" (71.1cm)
Length: 73" (185.5cm)
Weight: 29kg

Inside Leg Measurement
Min 19-34" (48-87cm)

Rider weight limit 16 stone 100kg.


----------



## stearman65 (13 Sep 2016)

Just noticed the KMX Tornado is less expensive the Mission, almost got to see their Tornado before I bought the first trike but they had sold it before I got there. There is a used Tornado for sale on Ebay but it's 170 miles away & the seller won't meet halfway. Anyone got or had the Tornado if so what do you think. I have an agent about 20 miles away.


----------



## summerdays (13 Sep 2016)

I've no experience of that one but it is going to be very different to the Mission in terms of position etc... reasonably low to the ground. It would be worth testing that point out before committing yourself. (Looks more fun to me personally).


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Sep 2016)

KMX are excellent fun! Not the lightest of trikes, but huge fun. They are a good bit lower than the Mission, and most recumbent trikes are a bit hard on the knees to get in and out.


----------



## roadrash (13 Sep 2016)

i think @numbnuts has got a kmx tornado


----------



## mickle (13 Sep 2016)

I sell both of these. I also sell an underseat steer version of the red Delta trike, which is a lot better.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Sep 2016)

roadrash said:


> i think @numbnuts has got a kmx tornado


Wrong the KMX Cobra


----------



## stearman65 (14 Sep 2016)

Red delta trike??? How is this better than the KMX?


----------



## stearman65 (14 Sep 2016)

summerdays said:


> I've no experience of that one but it is going to be very different to the Mission in terms of position etc... reasonably low to the ground. It would be worth testing that point out before committing yourself. (Looks more fun to me personally).


Lowest point 8cm according to spec'.


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Sep 2016)

As a shape, none is "better" 

It is simply a case of what suits you

The delta trikes tend to be higher, so mounting and dismounting is easier. On the other hand, you stop about 4 or 5 feet before a junction, and this can cause view problems in some cases.


My wife loves her Gekko, but finds getting up and down difficult, so we have fitted supports that assist


]


----------



## mickle (14 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> Red delta trike??? How is this better than the KMX?



Cor lummey. Our version of the red Delta trike is better than the Mission one because it has better steering. http://www.getcycling.org.uk/details.php?id=674&c=194


----------



## stearman65 (14 Sep 2016)

mickle said:


> Cor lummey. Our version of the red Delta trike is better than the Mission one because it has better steering. http://www.getcycling.org.uk/details.php?id=674&c=194


Looks like the GC Delta Recumbent Trike is a clone of the Mission & £400 more expensive on this site. Of the two styles of trike I'm favouring a tadpole shape rather than a delta, just looks the business.


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Sep 2016)

Just leave it, @mickle ...


----------



## mickle (14 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> Looks like the GC Delta Recumbent Trike is a clone of the Mission & £400 more expensive on this site. Of the two styles of trike I'm favouring a tadpole shape rather than a delta, just looks the business.



Not a clone. If you cared to know why the GC Delta USS (underseat steering) is more expensive than Mission's Semi-Recumbent Comfort Trike - even though they come from the very same factory in Taiwan and share 90% of their components - I'll tell you.

But you'd have to ask nicely.


----------



## mickle (14 Sep 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> As a shape, none is "better"



Deltas and tadpoles have different pros and cons. 

The comment was regarding the difference between a delta with chopper bars and a delta with underseat steering. In this instance (other above seat deltas - by virtue of their head angle and corrected fork offset - dont all share the Mission's faults) the USS wins hands down.


----------



## mickle (14 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> Red delta trike??? How is this better than the KMX?



Pros:
The seat is higher which makes it easier to get in and (more importantly) out of. How old are your knees again?
The higher eye level of this riding position gives a better view of ones surroundings than a low position ICE/KMX style tadpole.
It arguably gives other road users a better view of you.

Cons:

With a higher C of G it doesn't go around corners as fast as a low trike. That's not to suggest deltas are unstable, just not as mad fast in a corner.

That's not to say that the delta wheel layout cant be fast .......


----------



## stearman65 (14 Sep 2016)

mickle said:


> Not a clone. If you cared to know why the GC Delta USS (underseat steering) is more expensive than Mission's Semi-Recumbent Comfort Trike - even though they come from the very same factory in Taiwan and share 90% of their components - I'll tell you.
> 
> But you'd have to ask nicely.


Hi I'm not really interested, but the pictures look identical. Similar to the situation when we bought my wife's Dahon C5 Ciao which has a couple of clones at least. I assume it's the gearing?


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Sep 2016)

mickle said:


> Pros:
> The seat is higher which makes it easier to get in and (more importantly) out of. How old are your knees again?
> The higher eye level of this riding position gives a better view of ones surroundings than a low position ICE/KMX style tadpole.
> It arguably gives other road users a better view of you.
> ...



If you have more than two wheels on the ground you are too slow!


----------



## mickle (14 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> Hi I'm not really interested....



It's really interesting actually, but I guess now you'll never know.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> Finding trikes to try is a problem where I live PR9. Yes the Mission is almost 30kg, but where I live is very flat, yes I'm about to take delivery of a Citroen Dispatch WAV, no never seen a used semi recumbent mission on Ebay, I contacted the local Mission agent in Leyland, didn't even reply. Which is why I'm questioning.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=semi recumbent mission trike&ssPageName=GSTL


----------



## stearman65 (14 Sep 2016)

classic33 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=semi recumbent mission trike&ssPageName=GSTL


These aren't used they are new???


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> These aren't used they are new???


Fair enough, I did use the word "used".


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Sep 2016)

FFS. And off we go again...
Nobber.


----------



## stearman65 (14 Sep 2016)

This looks interesting.


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Sep 2016)

Best of luck getting off that with a dodgy knee. Or fitting it in your car.
Oh sorry, am I trolling again?


----------



## stearman65 (15 Sep 2016)

Another view here.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2016)

Here's my view/stance on this. Tyke, Banner or Red & Green.

Local, to me, mobility experts were seen with regards electrifying a recumbent trike & possible benefits for the wallet. These same experts have various companies/councils recomending them. Plenty of others about, it's just word seems to have got out about them. 

I found myself being steered in the direction of one company already mentioned on here. Not exactly local, but better placed, in their opinion, despite them doing some electric assist trikes, to give a more complete solution to what I was after.

They could quite easily have said "this'll do the trick", and kept any sale in house. Instead they kept their reputation, directing me towards a person who posts on here. They didn't know that part.


----------



## byegad (29 Dec 2016)

On the subject of Delta versus Tadpole, I ride both and they have their own advantages and disadvantages. The Kett' handles fast descending corners with as much aplomb as the Trail. However two friends hired a Hase Kettwiesel and Greenspeed Anura for a day and found the Kett' won hands down at speed.


----------

